# Miniature Potbellied Pig and a ChiPin



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Our new pets Dixie and Jagger.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Jagger is a rescue... and Dixie sorta was.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Chipin?? a min pin and a chauahaha??


----------



## BumbleBG (Feb 3, 2009)

Soooo cute! Adorable fur babies!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

They are both beautiful. I love pigs so much! I really want a miniature one, but our property isn't big enough.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'VE GOT THE MOVES LIKE JAGGER, THE MOVES LIKE JAGGER, THE MO-

Okay, I'm done. I love your critters there! ChiPins are adorable <3


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> Chipin?? a min pin and a chauahaha??


Yes, you are right. He's more social than a chihuahua and rarely barks. He also housetrained very well. He gets along with our pig, cat, and rabbits. He's really perfect for us.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> I'VE GOT THE MOVES LIKE JAGGER, THE MOVES LIKE JAGGER, THE MO-
> 
> Okay, I'm done. I love your critters there! ChiPins are adorable <3


LOL!!! That's why we named him Jagger. He DOES move like Mick Jagger! He prances around and wiggles... if that gives you an accurate description...lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You watch that pig! They get fat so fast, it's like they're pigs or something


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

LOL... I know what you mean. I reallly have to watch her diet CLOSELY! She grazes on grass A LOT... goes under the barn and eats the chicken feed that falls thru a particular crack... then she goes to the rabbit cage to see if they let any feed fall... and if she's lucky, the dog hasnt eaten all his food. She will also eat any crumb or thing that even smells like food. 

Pigs are born without a thalamus gland... so their brains dont signal 'stop eating' when they're full. They constantly act like they're dying of starvation...lol.

I try to make sure she has adequate exercise... and I limit her 'treats'. NEVER any sweets or salty stuff... I just feed her mini pig chow stuff, and steamed veggies and frozen fruit (...on occasion in stead of ice cream)

I read that dry oatmeal is a good food substitute to give them when they're getting too big. I take a handful and scatter them on the floor. She picks up every single crumb!!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

RayneForhest said:


> Pigs are born without a thalamus gland... so their brains dont signal 'stop eating' when they're full. They constantly act like they're dying of starvation...lol.


They sound a lot like betta fish


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Olympia said:


> They sound a lot like betta fish


Thats really funny


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

We had some volunteers from the ROTC show up to help with the damage caused by the tornado. Not only did they love Dixie, but she loved them as well.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Dixie and my cat Renzy love each other.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Yes, you are right. He's more social than a chihuahua and rarely barks.


I need a dog that rarely barks *glares at Mr. Bubbles*


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

LOL... that's too cute


----------

